# Brown Algae? Snails?



## XRS (Mar 24, 2005)

how can I get rid of them? I also found some snails in my both tanks. Are they harmful?
Thanks


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

dont know if the brown algae is harm full , but snail i hatem they eat ur plants, get them out before u have more, once they win they win, the lay eggs quickly


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

not all snails eat plants, i have snails in all my tanks just commen pond snails and MTS Snails and i have no problems with them eating plants, and one of my tanks has over 400snails in a 25g, even in one of my 2.5g tanks i counted over 150 snails and they never touched the plants.


----------



## XRS (Mar 24, 2005)

spree_rider said:


> not all snails eat plants, i have snails in all my tanks just commen pond snails and MTS Snails and i have no problems with them eating plants, and one of my tanks has over 400snails in a 25g, even in one of my 2.5g tanks i counted over 150 snails and they never touched the plants.


How the hell you counted them. LOL


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

most snails eat algea.

The brown algea is most likely bacteria. just wipe it off, it should be easily removed.
To be sure, smell it.. if it stinks, its bacteria.. normal in a new planted tank


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

i get small black ones, those okay


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> most snails eat algea.
> 
> The brown algea is most likely bacteria. just wipe it off, it should be easily removed.


Actually it is most likely diatoms. Harmless, but unsightly. Usually you see it in tanks in their early cycling stages or low light setups. It does clean off easily. Diatoms need silicate to survive, so you can use a silcate removing filter media to take care of it. This may be necessary if your tapwater is high in silicate. If it is just on your glass, get a magnetic algae scraper and you're good to go. As with all algae, try to keep your phosphates in check.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I never had any problem on snail eating plants on my tanks.Snails also help your tank by eating algae and by continiusly moving your gravel eliminating anaeribic territories (trumpet snails).
As for XRS problem i suggest to do what Dippy said and also to try some apple snails also.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

husky_jim said:


> As for XRS problem i suggest to do what Dippy said and also to try some apple snails also.


I'd advise against apple snails in a planted tank. There are many species of snails sold as apple snails, and several will ravage a planted tank.

http://www.applesnail.net/


----------

